# Talking to a doc about test use.



## NOx (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello. Hope I can get some advice here. 

About 1 years ago i found through self paid blood work that my test was on the quite low side of normal. I decided after lots of research and planning to go ahead and do a test only cycle which lasted for 16 weeks. Loved it, good gains, will do it again. 

Did not pct as my natty test was sh*tty to begin with. I have stayed on a self prescribed trt dose since.

Was self employed rehabbing  some condos for a relative. Now i have a good job with health insurance and I want to be put on legit, prescription trt, and my health monitored by a professional, of course, paid for by insurance.

My question is how do I tell a new doc that I am already on testosterone without a script or a doctor. Of course I will not tell him about the cycle I did, but still, I don't want to be labeled a drug "abuser" in my medical history. I'm already known in there as an ex-HEAVY alchoholic, so not sure what it would matter. Alchohol isn't illegal though.   BTW haven't drank in years.  Put down the bottle and picked up a protien shake!

I don't know what to do.  I mean when a doc sees me something is not going to add up.  39yo 5'7 180 lbs lean does not look like a man with low test problem.
I'm plan on staying on trt for the rest of my life. I just want to do it as safely as possible.


----------



## bvs (Oct 18, 2015)

i was in a very similar situation and spoke to several doctors honestly and most of them basically laughed me out of the room. however i found a good doc who had experience with HRT and he listened to my story and wrote me a script. im not sure how different things will be in other countries though (im assuming you are in the US?) i think its important to find a doc who is experienced in the field of HRT or if you know someone who is on HRT ask who there doc is and go see them. majority of GP doctors have surprisingly little knowledge about HRT


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2015)

NOx said:


> Hello. Hope I can get some advice here.
> 
> About 1 years ago i found through self paid blood work that my test was on the quite low side of normal. I decided after lots of research and planning to go ahead and do a test only cycle which lasted for 16 weeks. Loved it, good gains, will do it again.
> 
> ...



Come off the test for a month then go see the doc.  Don't mention your use.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Come off the test for a month then go see the doc.  Don't mention your use.



^^^^this is you best bet. Great advice.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Come off the test for a month then go see the doc.  Don't mention your use.



x3, strong advice.


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, just come off of the test and suffer a bit before you go see the physician. Don't make the mistake of going in when on ugl test. It is like going in for chronic pain management and you tell him that you have been doing oxycodone off the street to manage your pain. It won't go well.


----------



## Freedom (Oct 18, 2015)

Listen to POB. This is definitely the safest/best road to TRT. Get your blood work done prior to going in to make sure your Test level is low enough for TRT. I think BW is like $40-$50 at discountedlabs.com. When your levels are under 300(preferably much lower) or so, go to the doc and tell them you want your Testosterone tested. Tell the doc a list of your symptoms and then your insurance will probably pay for it. Then you will become "Guy A". Once your stabilized with your TRT doc, you can blast and cruise as funds allow. Good luck bro! Keep us posted.


----------



## nightster (Oct 18, 2015)

All above is solid advice!!!


----------



## NOx (Oct 19, 2015)

Agreed. All good advice. Kind of figured I'd have to go that route, letting levels plummet and feeling like shit for a while. Wish I could avoid that, but, sounds like the only way to go without taking the risk of telling a doc what I've been up to and having him put some ol' BS in my records. I didn't mention I'm a Iraq Veteran. Now, I have to decide on using private health insurance or VA. I do know that I can most likely get an appointment with an Endo at the VA rather than seeing a GP with my new insurance. Which route do you folks think is better?
 I can use VA as much as I want (in fact they encourage it) and they will bill my private insurance. VA has much power.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 19, 2015)

Don't know from personal experience,  but I have heard the VA protocol on TRT is insane. Like they want your levels to be ridiculously low, not the normal you're low lets fix it, you may get from a regular PCP.
Again not personal experience, just word on the street.


----------

